# Vampire Counts by Julian Bayliss



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

I’m in love with this army. I hope you can suggest me other photos or links. The author is Julian Bayliss.

I collected other photos here


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very technically skilled; however, I prefer a slightly less uniform palette myself.

He has placed in several years' Golden Demons, if you wish more examples (not Vampires).


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

I added other photos...


----------

